# Reactions to furry accessories



## icecold24 (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm sure at least one of you guys wore ears and a tail out in public once. What reactions did you get?


----------



## Nargle (Nov 29, 2009)

I wore a tail in public once. I got a few compliments. I've also worn earhats in public several times, and I got a bunch of people asking to buy custom ones from me X3


----------



## Michia_Elvelian (Nov 29, 2009)

One Extreme: People saying "Oh my Gosh!! They're Soooo CUTE!! xD"

Other Extreme: "FOOKIN FUR-FAG," "FAG," "FREAK," or other obscenities Yelled out of a moving car's window.

Middle ground: "Huh? Wha...Why?"


----------



## Conker (Nov 29, 2009)

The one reaction i got to my collar:

"ARE YOU A PET?"

Which developed into the most awkward conversation of my life, and probably one of the funniest.

It's so easy to fuck with people :3 

"it keeps my neck warm"

"so wear a scarf. I'm wearing one"

"yeah, and you're giving off the wrong impression" *wink wink*

*teacher walks in with a scarf*

"SEE WHAT I MEAN"

It went on for a loooooooooooooooong time XD


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Nov 29, 2009)

I remember one little kid asked me if I was a dog when I wore my collar.  But that's just about it.


----------



## Ruffian_Tux (Nov 29, 2009)

It's hard to wear any accessories for me because one person I know is dreadfully egotistical and the moment I do something new or different he pounces on it and takes it to the extreme and overkills it. It is just best that I avoid doing things like that T.T


----------



## Reovaul (Nov 29, 2009)

Wore a tail + collar to an anime-con once, and some exceedingly large black women in the most stereotypical southern accent imaginable said as I passed her: " 'dat boy be wearin' a tail!" I shit you not.


----------



## Lasolimu (Nov 30, 2009)

I wear a tail most places and the most I have gotten beyond the looks is being asked why. I am still unsure of how best to answer this question.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 30, 2009)

Conker said:


> The one reaction i got to my collar:
> 
> *"ARE YOU A PET?"*
> 
> ...


This is really the most awkward situation and it made me laugh.


Michia_Elvelian said:


> One Extreme: People saying "Oh my Gosh!! They're Soooo CUTE!! xD"
> 
> Other Extreme: "*FOOKIN FUR-FAG," "FAG," "FREAK," or other obscenities Yelled out of a moving car's window*.
> 
> Middle ground: "Huh? Wha...Why?"


Obviously it's just a normal thing a troll says and it cannot be extreme :V

I don't wear things like that and ...
Because I am avoiding awkward situations and putting things like it will make me an oven.


----------



## ShadowEon (Nov 30, 2009)

Reovaul said:


> Wore a tail + collar to an anime-con once, and some exceedingly large black women in the most stereotypical southern accent imaginable said as I passed her: " 'dat boy be wearin' a tail!" I shit you not.



That....is just....awesome.



And back the subject, I only wore my tail and ear set on halloween, i'd be too nervous to wear it at any other time, maybe at a con I would though.

I have a collar of sorts but it is actually one of those bracelet things you wrap around your wrist (just  big enough to be a collar). It has skelanimals on it and no one thinks anything of it. I wouldn't really wear a doggie collar. XP


----------



## SpartaDog (Nov 30, 2009)

I can't say I've gotten anything that wasn't stated above, but I always wondered why people ask furries why they wear (in my case) black leather collars, but no one asks goths why they wear black leather chokers. I mean really, what difference do studs make? Maybe people are just too afraid the goth kids will use it as a weapon, god forbid.

OH! I just remembered. My first collar was a hard-core dog collar, with pawprints and bones on it (I  was 12, and I regret it deeply now), and my teacher told the vice principal of the school. She called me down to her office and asked me why I wore it. I said something like "I dunno, I just like the way it looks." And she smiled and said "Well I think it's very cute, but someone else might get the wrong idea. You know, slavery is still a problem in other parts of the world." Yeah, but not in New Jersey, stupid bitch. God, I hated her. XD So what did I do? Bought a solid black collar instead. She didn't say a thing.


----------



## Fox Glove (Nov 30, 2009)

I wore my tail and ears at camp this year and I got asked by a few people if I was a furry which I didn't expect. Seeing as lots of people at a goddamn WICCAN camp wear dark fairy wings and tails all the time most people were like eh, whatever.

I wore a tail to school in 7th grade once, and people kept asking me if I really had a tail because it looked very real. Finally, some retard crawled under the desk, pulled my tail, and broke it in half, and decided to admit that he was checking to see if it was real. I was like...whut.


----------



## NeoBlackJagi (Nov 30, 2009)

I've got myself a collar and tags, and I love them.
Its actually pretty nice, and I just consider it a necklace or choker and for the most part people are pretty docile about it. i think it also has to do with the quality and how you wear it.

So far the worst, perhaps that's the wrong word for it, anyways, was at a con. We were on the elevator with some very posh looking individuals, not the snooty kind though, they seemed pretty at ease with all the "weirdies" walking around. So one of them turns, looks at me, looks at the collar, looks back at me, and very simply smiles and says "where's your suit?"

i just grinned and replied that that's a special brand of furry. XD 

That pattern seemed to propagate.
Person looks me in the face, physically moves their head to look at the collar, lifts their head back to look me in the face, and then: question.

In a similar situation with a very traditional, (full garb, although without her escort) muslim woman. She just asked why I was wearing a collar, I just responded that it was a manner of self expression, she nodded, and returned to waiting, but now with a slight smile.

Wow, nearly forgot about this one though. (grr) a guy actually got off the elevator to avoid me and my other furiends. and, might i add, that not one of us was in suit. I mean really? Some special kinda fail right there. Oh and he had a cowboy hat on with a handlebar mustache. XD


----------



## Conker (Nov 30, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> This is really the most awkward situation and it made me laugh.


She said it really loudly to, so I had the whole class looking at me. It was hilarious but yes, awkward as hell. 

It was the first sentence she had said to me that day to, was so unexpected  

"Are you a pet?"

"wat?"

*everyone looks*

"what, he's wearing a collar!" She got louder :V

people started to look away and not care at that point, and that's when the conversation kind of erupted, though I have a feeling people were keeping an ear on us so to speak


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 30, 2009)

Most commonly I get "You're so cute!" "That's hot," and sometimes the rare  "What the fuck is wrong with her?!" _(As mumbled behind my back, of course. Lol. Fucking pussies.)_

Most people don't notice or care, though.

A few wannabe-smartass kids have asked me "What are you, a cat?" before, to which I've just replied "Nope. I'm a spaceship." in the calmest and most serious tone I could pull off.


----------



## FluffMouse (Nov 30, 2009)

The one time I wore my tail out it was halloween.. on my way to a halloween furmeet. >__>
I got a few questions on where I got it, and some good comments about how cool it is.


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 30, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> Most commonly I get "You're so cute!" "That's hot," and sometimes the rare "What the fuck is wrong with her?!" _(As mumbled behind my back, of course. Lol. Fucking pussies.)_
> 
> Most people don't notice or care, though.
> 
> A few wannabe-smartass kids have asked me "What are you, a cat?" before, to which I've just replied "Nope. I'm a spaceship." in the calmest and most serious tone I could pull off.


 
wtf I thought you was a toaster D:


----------



## Vatz (Nov 30, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> Obviously it's just a normal thing a troll says and it cannot be extreme :V


 

:V No, really?


----------



## Vatz (Nov 30, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> Most commonly I get "You're so cute!" "That's hot," and sometimes the rare "What the fuck is wrong with her?!" _(As mumbled behind my back, of course. Lol. Fucking pussies.)_
> 
> Most people don't notice or care, though.
> 
> A few wannabe-smartass kids have asked me "What are you, a cat?" before, to which I've just replied "Nope. I'm a spaceship." in the calmest and most serious tone I could pull off.


 
Nice.


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 30, 2009)

one time a few girls stopped me and asked to take my picture, and one time i heard a little boy behind me, like, freak out with excitement. "HE HAS A TAIL! LOOK MOMMY HE HAS A TAIL!"

so cute c: that's why i like doing it, to give people something to grin at.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 30, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> one time a few girls stopped me and asked to take my picture, and one time i heard a little boy behind me, like, freak out with excitement. "*HE HAS A TAIL! LOOK MOMMY HE HAS A TAIL!*"
> 
> so cute c: that's why i like doing it, to give people something to grin at.


 Kids.
They have no brain yet to figure out it's fiberglass.



Vaelarsa said:


> Most commonly I get "You're so cute!" "That's hot," and sometimes the rare "What the fuck is wrong with her?!" _(As mumbled behind my back, of course. Lol. Fucking pussies.)_
> 
> Most people don't notice or care, though.
> 
> A few wannabe-smartass kids have asked me "What are you, a cat?" before, to which I've just replied "*Nope. I'm a spaceship*." in the calmest and most serious tone I could pull off.


 I now throw my mouse at the door.

You won the game by the calm game.
I go calm when trolled too but I have no heart to wear a tail *Eyebrow power up*


----------



## Vinzin (Nov 30, 2009)

I had quite the collection of stares when I wore a collar, but nothing too extreme or over the top as most people have had on here.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Nov 30, 2009)

Well I commonly wear a collar & I used to wear to wear a tail, people called me a faggot.... but they probably would without that stuff anyways though


----------



## Russ (Nov 30, 2009)

I usually wear furry stuff (except collar) only in meets and with other furs. As for the reactions, we had one woman asking that my tail was cool and where we got it (she seemed disappointed when we told they were commissioned).

Had one or two people jokingly tugging at my tail.

I overheard someone say "...(they) wear fursuits and have sex"

Couple people asked why I was wearing a collar but thats it.


----------



## xcliber (Nov 30, 2009)

This thread makes me want to try it now. I guess I have to get a tail or something first though.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 30, 2009)

I got mostly "eh?" as a reaction. Small town and whatnot.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Dec 8, 2009)

I usually wear my tail and collar to school everyday. a handful of people think its cute, but everyone else calls me a freak, and even meow at me. it amuses me more then anything really XD silly humans =3. I have yet to wear my ears, cause i just made them (a pain in the ass to make btw ><') but i don't think I'll wear them often. just until my fiance gets the "OMG DAWWWW!" out of her system lol

the two of us did wear our tails to Busch Gardens one time though, and EVERY one freaking loved it.  

no one (other then the small group of nerds i hang out with) even know what a furry is in my school. *shrugs* but long story short, people are assholes and afraid of whats not normal. They, however, amuse me deeply.


----------



## sleep_element (Dec 8, 2009)

Well let's see.

I used to wear a collar like everyday, and sometimes I would add a leash. This was way back in high school mind. And since I hung out with the "Goth/punk Crowd" no one really gave it a second thought. Until one day a friend of mine grabbed my leash and started walking me XD I thought it was funny, but I was approached by a school official that some upitty bitches said it offended them because it was anti-feminist or something.  (True feminism means I can enjoy whatever S/M play I like as much as any man can so STFU) 

The for about a year, I used to wear a Cats style tail, as in the musical, that I had made, like everyday. I got some looks, some "why?s" and then a few "Oh my gosh that is so cute! Will you make one for me?!"  To which i said yeah, for fourty dollars. Yeah, I never ended up actually making anyone one of those. 

I also used to wear a cat beanie and got pretty much the same response as above. Though I got a whole lot more "That is cute!"'s than the tail. A lot of people didn;t notice the tail, or didn't see it as one, they just thought it was part of my clothing. which is cool. 

Then I made a black cat kigurumi for halloween this year and wore it on Halloween and to both of the parties I went to and I got a lot of "Aww that is really cute!" And a few people wanted to take a picture of me. and a little kid asked if I was a kitty. :3


----------



## xcliber (Dec 8, 2009)

It all seems so much easier for girls to do than guys. When people see a girl with a tail or ears, they think it's cute. But when a guy does it, they think he must be gay, or that there is something seriously wrong with him.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Dec 8, 2009)

I wore my tail to school once and i got some compliments but the others went like "WTF?"


----------



## Tuqiri Breen (Dec 8, 2009)

You joking?, last time i took my collar to school someone pulled it of my neak and broke it >.<


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 8, 2009)

Never a negative reaction, I'll tell you that. Then again when you are a girl you can get away with stuff in society that guy's can't without getting flack.

When the local fur group meets started back up we got many many reactions. Usually questions, laughs, smiles, looks of "WTF?", and sometimes squees of "Oh that's so cute!". Sometimes you get dirty looks...but not often.

I have fake tails I wear to meets, and a little real fox tail that I am borrowing from a friend that comes from a reservation. That one I wear once in a while to my campus. Lots of people appear to find it cute but I wear it for non-furry reasons.

It's a huge fuck you to the local petaphile population.

I wear collars, and usually the reaction is very good. People think my collars are cute and very often comment on it.

When I wear my paw star ear hat (which is nearly every day now, it's cold out!) it seems I get a comment a day, usually friendly and positive. People love the hat.

EDIT: But tails are not strictly furry accessories. For that matter neither are collars or ears. Anime fans will wear tail and ear in public and many sub-cultures have collar wearing as part of it's thing.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Dec 8, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> EDIT: But tails are not strictly furry accessories. For that matter neither are collars or ears. Anime fans will wear tail and ear in public and many sub-cultures have collar wearing as part of it's thing.



yeah, i kind of hate it when people say it is :/
All my friends from medivil fair were them quite often, and i wore mine for the same reason for a while :/

*shrugs* dont know were im getting here.


----------



## Tweaker (Dec 8, 2009)

When I went with a few friends of mine to Pittsburgh earlier this year so he could go to AnthroCon, there were a lot of fursuiters in the hotel lobby. I had a lot of random hotel-goers asking me if I knew what was up with "the costumes," which I explained to them as best as I could. It's kind of hard to describe what a furry is to _anyone_, let alone people totally oblivious to any kind of similar fandoms.

I will admit, though, that I felt a bit uncomfortable and out of place with everybody else dressed in fursuits; I'm not totally into the whole thing, and being the only one without one in the whole lobby was like being the only white kid in and predominantly black school or something. It was... intimidating, somehow, even though I knew the people there were friendly. Guess it's just a thing.


----------



## Gray (Dec 8, 2009)

I have never owned any furry accesories XD

I have gone out with my buddy who wears a white wolf tails. But it was to Games Workshop, so no one cared. I needed a few Tankbusta's


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 8, 2009)

ChickO'Dee said:


> yeah, i kind of hate it when people say it is :/
> All my friends from medivil fair were them quite often, and i wore mine for the same reason for a while :/
> 
> *shrugs* dont know were im getting here.



I do understand to a point where you could be going. It's not specific to us. I can see hating a mentality of auto associating when the attitude attached it "Oh it's strange" or "Oh it's stupid."


----------



## AngleRei (Dec 8, 2009)

All looks at me, so, not young peoples looks at me scared (my mum firstly XD) girls looks at me in strange way and boys... some of them looks at me whit interest (this doesn't means that i'm necessarily a girl!), some whit curiosity, others like was saying "but today isn't halloween!".

Only once someone have had a very bad reaction to me, a damned looser, he started to say "ehi dog, want a cookie?", so, i turned on myself and said "look at my ears, i'm a cat!", and he "but you've a collar..", "mew, look the little green bell, have you ever seen a dog that says mew and have a cat bell on the collar?". I left he without words and in the shame of him ignorance.


----------



## harry2110 (Dec 8, 2009)

Actually on my college campus you can pretty much wear anything and get away with it.  I dont know about around town as I havent had the time to really do it yet.


----------



## Kiszka (Dec 8, 2009)

I wore my tail to Mcdonalds once and i scared this really big black guy. He did a double-take and said 'WHAT THE FUCK'. It made me giggle. xD

I get people asking me if I'm wearing a dog collar sometimes (usually people/family I know actually) which pisses the hell out of me, not because they are asking if its an animal collar, but because i dont resemble/act like a dog in any way, shape or form. If anything, I should remind people of a cat. Especially since my collar has a bell. What dog wears a bell? =/
I have had a few people ask if I'm wearing a cat collar or saying that I remind them of a cat, which makes me very happy. (Even though my fursona is a ferret, but i feel very close to cats and who's going to ever guess ferret, so its close enough. XP)

I've also gotten quite a few "Nice collar! *thumbs up*" which is awesome and a few weird looks.


----------



## Aude (Dec 9, 2009)

Haha, I don't do so much lately due to much rushing around with school, but when able, I'll wear my ears every day (I have yet to get a tail. T~T) 

Many times, people will comment on how cute, or how natural looking they are. 

At the worse, I'll get guys meowing at me, haha.. Creepy, but yeah.


----------



## xcliber (Dec 9, 2009)

I wanna try wearing realistic fox ears sometime. I could easily hide the headband under my hair.

Edit:
Anyone know where I can get some? I wanna try to get something that matches my hair color.


----------



## AngleRei (Dec 9, 2009)

So, you can try on Nekochii.com; fox ears and neko ears are similar, order them whit pink internal and orange external ^^ Only an advertisement: this type are clips and not circles (i prefer hair clips ears, but not all likes clips) =^0^=


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Dec 9, 2009)

Tuqiri Breen said:


> You joking?, last time i took my collar to school someone pulled it of my neak and broke it >.<


 Damn that had to suck and not even joking one bit. Not joking for wearing my tail to school.


----------



## AngleRei (Dec 9, 2009)

Tuqiri Breen said:


> You joking?, last time i took my collar to school someone pulled it of my neak and broke it >.<



This person must burn in the flames of shame because is a looser that haven't respect for the others.


----------



## xcliber (Dec 9, 2009)

AngleRei said:


> So, you can try on Nekochii.com; fox ears and neko ears are similar, order them whit pink internal and orange external ^^ Only an advertisement: this type are clips and not circles (i prefer hair clips ears, but not all likes clips) =^0^=


 
OMG THANK YOU!!!!
/capslock


----------



## Lil Mal (Dec 9, 2009)

I usually get looks when I'm wearing my collar (with dog tag), but on rare occasions people make remarks like "You got a smart man keeping you in that"!  It always gives me the warm fuzzies!! ^_^


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 9, 2009)

I wore a whole fursuit out multiple times. 

I was recieved with many "can I take your picture?" as well as "can you pose with my child?" or .. "eat me".


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Dec 9, 2009)

bleh >< another thing is, getting my tail pulled >> i get that once in a while at school. that's the only thing that seems to bother me really. i guess cause they invaded my personal space *shudders and whimpers slightly*
people can call me all the names they want, it only shows how naive they are


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 9, 2009)

ChickO'Dee said:


> bleh >< another thing is, getting my tail pulled >> i get that once in a while at school. that's the only thing that seems to bother me really. i guess cause they invaded my personal space *shudders and whimpers slightly*
> people can call me all the names they want, it only shows how naive they are



>:/ I hate people pulling my tail too cuz it pulls mah pants down.

mah pants.
paaants.

pants. lol pant.s lololwelwrgmgijerojgg]\\


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Dec 9, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> >:/ I hate people pulling my tail too cuz it pulls mah pants down.
> 
> mah pants.
> paaants.
> ...



yeah, bitch almost pulled my skirt down today ><
that and im afraid of my tail breaking :/


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 9, 2009)

ChickO'Dee said:


> yeah, bitch almost pulled my skirt down today ><
> that and im afraid of my tail breaking :/



I dont ever wear skirts.
they're meant for easy access rape.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Dec 9, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I dont ever wear skirts.
> they're meant for easy access rape.



and that's why my fiance likes them ^.~
but really, were i am, it's too hot to wear anything else, and i hate shorts <<


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 9, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I dont ever wear skirts.
> they're meant for easy access rape.


I could ruin this thread with a true story related to that, but I won't.


----------



## Chenler (Dec 10, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I could ruin this thread with a true story related to that, but I won't.


 
do tell


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 10, 2009)

Collar gets looks when I do wear it, but I don't wear anything else really overtly furry.  Next to my occasional collar wearing, my furry clothing articles are usually limited to a hat with a paw print on it and wolf shirts =P


----------



## Fay V (Dec 10, 2009)

I like to wear a collar, sometimes it has jingly bells on it. Usually the reactions are "cute!" or "why?"
I have wore my tail for halloween and got a lot of compliments. 

the most interesting comments about my tail has been around con, going to lunch and stuff and I had someone think my bright red fox tail was a dog... another time we were grabbing food for the ride home and went to a nearby walmart, a little girl looked at my friend and I and went "look kitties!"


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 10, 2009)

I haven't worn anything furry out in public


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 10, 2009)

I used to wear a tail a lot a few years ago, but have since grown tired of it. I do have a "friend" who is almost embarrasing to go places with in that respect.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 10, 2009)

generally Women look epic with ears or tails to furries and non furries. Guys kinda look odd.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 10, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> generally Women look epic with ears or tails to furries and non furries. Guys kinda look odd.


Yeah. THIS guy wears the longest feline tail I've ever seen....in the mall!


----------



## xcliber (Dec 10, 2009)

Women have much more freedom to express themselves openly, whereas men are too manly to express such interests in front of others. Men tend to be looked at as if they are gay or as if there is something mentally wrong with them.


----------



## AngleRei (Dec 10, 2009)

xcliber said:


> Women have much more freedom to express themselves openly, whereas men are too manly to express such interests in front of others. Men tend to be looked at as if they are gay or as if there is something mentally wrong with them.



True, but is sufficient don't take care of the others and be yourself, like me ^^


----------



## Darkwolf23 (Dec 10, 2009)

I used to get shit in high school when I'd wear my tail but in public ppl just look at me strange. Little kids like to pull on it though so I growl at them and they leave me alone. Whenever I see someone with ears on or a tail I have to restrain myself from tackling them.  I always wanna ask if they're a fur but I'm too shy T-T


----------



## Collie (Dec 10, 2009)

For the most part I find people don't care or are too cowardly to say anything.  I went into a Denny's at 3 AM and some smashed woman said something along the lines of "Why are those freaks wearing tails?"  Other than that you just get the occasional double-take.


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 10, 2009)

once I wore neon clothes, a real fox tail, and walked around carrying Gen the taxidermy fox puppet.

I had people try to convert me to christianity

but I'm already christians.

so I encouraged them to try to become gay.


----------



## xcliber (Dec 10, 2009)

Darkwolf23 said:


> Whenever I see someone with ears on or a tail I have to restrain myself from tackling them. I always wanna ask if they're a fur but I'm too shy T-T


 
How often do you see other people wearing ears and a tail? o.0


----------



## icecold24 (Dec 10, 2009)

Darkwolf23 said:


> I used to get shit in high school when I'd wear my tail but in public ppl just look at me strange. Little kids like to pull on it though so I growl at them and they leave me alone. Whenever I see someone with ears on or a tail I have to restrain myself from tackling them.  I always wanna ask if they're a fur but I'm too shy T-T



If anybody saw a grown man in public wearing a tail and growling at children...


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 10, 2009)

icecold24 said:


> If anybody saw a grown man in public wearing a tail and growling at children...



I'd give him LSD and see what happens.


----------



## Yrr (Dec 10, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I'd give him LSD and see what happens.


 Zrcalo you should be a world leader. Shit would be funny.


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 10, 2009)

Yrr said:


> Zrcalo you should be a world leader. Shit would be funny.



yes. I need you to encourage people to vote for me... 
we will discipline the masses using elements of their own stupidity.

and..

FREE WEED.

I will have the government hoarde all the weed and you can only buy government weed and if you are a good citizen you will get an allocated amount of free weed.

with the money we make on weed we can have free healthcare.


----------



## Yrr (Dec 10, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> yes. I need you to encourage people to vote for me...
> we will discipline the masses using elements of their own stupidity.
> 
> and..
> ...


 Rape as currency. This will sort out all of the world's problems.


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 10, 2009)

Yrr said:


> Rape as currency. This will sort out all of the world's problems.



agreeed.


----------



## Doug (Dec 10, 2009)

When I see anyone whose delusional enough to wear that shit out in public, I usually mumble an insult at them in Russian just loud enough for them to hear and ask what I said. 

I can't stand "YAY LOOK AT ME IM NOT HUMAN :3" furries... the only ones that do shit like that are the ones with an inflated ego and think they're so damn special because they have a giant tail sticking out of their ass.


----------



## darzoz (Dec 11, 2009)

Doug said:


> When I see anyone whose delusional enough to wear that shit out in public, I usually mumble an insult at them in Russian just loud enough for them to hear and ask what I said.
> 
> I can't stand "YAY LOOK AT ME IM NOT HUMAN :3" furries... the only ones that do shit like that are the ones with an inflated ego and think they're so damn special because they have a giant tail sticking out of their ass.


 I would gladly wher an ear'd hoodie in public and I'm not that kinde of furry. Or is that not conciderd a "furry accessorie"?


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Dec 11, 2009)

Doug said:


> When I see anyone whose delusional enough to wear that shit out in public, I usually mumble an insult at them in Russian just loud enough for them to hear and ask what I said.
> 
> I can't stand "YAY LOOK AT ME IM NOT HUMAN :3" furries... the only ones that do shit like that are the ones with an inflated ego and think they're so damn special because they have a giant tail sticking out of their ass.



yeah, with the poster above me, i'll gladly wear my tail, and i barley even consider it a "furry" accessory. *shrugs* it could just be from hanging out with so many anime/Medieval fair people for most of my life :/
but people like YOU make ME mumble under my breath for making assumptions about people you dont even know, or the reasoning behind what they were. i mean, i cant stand "gangsters" but you dont see me "mumbling under my breath just loud enough for them to hear" just because i dont like them. wtf does it concern or harm you?


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 11, 2009)

_REACTIONS TO FURRY ACESSORIES:_


"KILL IT WITH FIRE!"
was once shouted at me.


----------



## AngleRei (Dec 11, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> _REACTIONS TO FURRY ACESSORIES:_
> 
> 
> "KILL IT WITH FIRE!"
> was once shouted at me.



0.0 omg, that's scary!


----------



## darzoz (Dec 11, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> _REACTIONS TO FURRY ACESSORIES:_
> 
> 
> "KILL IT WITH FIRE!"
> was once shouted at me.


I would be laughing at who ever said that behinde thair back, just because to get such a reacton like that is just funny. IMO


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 11, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> _REACTIONS TO FURRY ACESSORIES:_
> 
> 
> "KILL IT WITH FIRE!"
> was once shouted at me.



Haha, I'd probably go over and try to talk to that person, because I barely ever encounter people aware of how the Internet rolls beyond FaceBook or Twatter.
--

I've had little kids point me out to their parents, because adults generally don't notice unless they're right behind me (like waiting in line in Tesco's toilets...)


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 11, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> _REACTIONS TO FURRY ACESSORIES:_
> 
> 
> "KILL IT WITH FIRE!"
> was once shouted at me.



I remember when Zeke and I went out to a child's function, Zeke was dressed up in a Halloween themed suit...and we got something similar from one guy only it was a very loud aggressive "Fucking furries."

You usually get that one person who wants to yell something with the intend to be slanderous. That's why you have great come backs though.

I remember looking the person in the eye that had said "fucking furries"...smiling sincerely, and saying in a light-hearted voice "Yeah, we're awesome".

The look on his face was a Kodak moment.


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 11, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> I remember when Zeke and I went out to a child's function, Zeke was dressed up in a Halloween themed suit...and we got something similar from one guy only it was a very loud aggressive "Fucking furries."
> 
> You usually get that one person who wants to yell something with the intend to be slanderous. That's why you have great come backs though.
> 
> ...



X3 there's alot of /b/ here. 
most of the time it's 
"OMG FURRY GET AWAY FROM ME"
or 
"YIFF!"
or
"furfags."

when I hear such reaction I reply with "want a hug?"

oh! 
and another comment is (when I take off the head)
"you're a girl!?!"


----------



## selkie (Dec 11, 2009)

How many threads to date have been made about this? O:
JW GUYS

And I just see it as a semi-attention seeking thing. I don't really have a strong reaction either way. It depends on how they wear it, I guess. Some an be pretty cute / cool.


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 11, 2009)

selkie said:


> How many threads to date have been made about this? O:
> JW GUYS
> 
> And I just see it as a semi-attention seeking thing. I don't really have a strong reaction either way. It depends on how they wear it, I guess. Some an be pretty cute / cool.



sometime I want to go to a tranny show in my fursuit with a giant rubber dick. 
that will complete my furry ego.


----------



## selkie (Dec 11, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> sometime I want to go to a tranny show in my fursuit with a giant rubber dick.
> that will complete my furry ego.



Pictures.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Dec 11, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Haha, I'd probably go over and try to talk to that person, because I barely ever encounter people aware of how the Internet rolls beyond FaceBook or Twatter.



yeah, same here. theres a TINY little group of kids in my school who know about the internet beyond that, and they're all my friends sooo. im still wating for my first "furfag" =D. i have a feeling it will come from my brother though XD


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 11, 2009)

ChickO'Dee said:


> yeah, same here. theres a TINY little group of kids in my school who know about the internet beyond that, and they're all my friends sooo. im still wating for my first "furfag" =D. i have a feeling it will come from my brother though XD



>:3 

FURFAG!


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Dec 11, 2009)

I wear my cat hat out a lot and my collar.
its not like i'm wearing a "yiff me" tshirt out so why should I give a fuck huh?

and I'd probably wear a "yiff me" tshirt anyway lol, I mean, all the dirty sick slogan shirts people wear all the time are just as bad. *shrug*


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 12, 2009)

just tonight when I was going to buy some fur from marshalls, the lady at the front counter wondered why, and I said I make furry costumes. she wondered if I was a "furby" ... lol. she called furries "furbys"


----------



## AngleRei (Dec 12, 2009)

A furby?! OMG! XD XD XD

I'm just back from a gothic shop, when i entered in the shop girl had sied: "Kitty!" XD XD XD


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Dec 13, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> just tonight when I was going to buy some fur from marshalls, the lady at the front counter wondered why, and I said I make furry costumes. she wondered if I was a "furby" ... lol. she called furries "furbys"




lol. sue johanson ( i think thats her name) on that show "talk sex with sue" called them "fuzzies XD

and thanx for the furfag XD

and Marshalls. poo on you if you could find any D< i looked there (i thitnk thats what it was called), and they didnt have shit :/ some brown and black, but that was it :/


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 13, 2009)

I haven't as of yet, but I do want to. I just haven't had the time to put on my ears and tail while getting ready.

My mom encourages me way too much. Every time I get a new accessory she wants to see it. Then she fawns over it. "Oh those are cute!" Awesome!" "I want to see you wear those!"


----------



## Jelly (Dec 13, 2009)

someone thought my ear hat was my hair
its a pretty sweet hat
im not gonna lie


----------



## Skywolfe (Dec 13, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Haha, I'd probably go over and try to talk to that person, because I barely ever encounter people aware of how the Internet rolls beyond FaceBook or Twatter.
> --
> 
> You pegged it X3, I where my collar out quite often so far I've received a few comments, one asking what it represented (from a friend) I just said I liked it, and another who asked if they could put a leash on me, well I also wore it on holloween wiff my arctic wolf costume and a few friends just assumed I started wearing it from then on out (although I've worn it in front of them several times X3)a few have actually said it compliments my attire :3. Other than that I've gotten a few strange looks.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Dec 13, 2009)

Senora Kitty said:


> I haven't as of yet, but I do want to. I just haven't had the time to put on my ears and tail while getting ready.
> 
> My mom encourages me way too much. Every time I get a new accessory she wants to see it. Then she fawns over it. "Oh those are cute!" Awesome!" "I want to see you wear those!"




lucky :/
my mom still hasn't gotten over the tail thing with me yet... even the retards at school have >>


----------



## Snack (Dec 14, 2009)

One time I wore a purple dog collar on my wrist and people were like what.


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 14, 2009)

ChickO'Dee said:


> lol. sue johanson ( i think thats her name) on that show "talk sex with sue" called them "fuzzies XD
> 
> and thanx for the furfag XD
> 
> and Marshalls. poo on you if you could find any D< i looked there (i thitnk thats what it was called), and they didnt have shit :/ some brown and black, but that was it :/



how much was the brown? how long? was it soft or wirey? I'm looking for more brown. you can find it in the blankets section. how much? I'll pay $25 for near around 2 yards if it's nice.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Dec 14, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> how much was the brown? how long? was it soft or wirey? I'm looking for more brown. you can find it in the blankets section. how much? I'll pay $25 for near around 2 yards if it's nice.



there was a LOT 
i was pretty long and soft. Im not sure how much it was, cause i didnt need/want it, so i dint look  im sure it wasnt too much. it shed terribly though >< but i really dont know anything about fake fur so idk how bad is too bad when it comes to shedding. it was pretty thick. overall, it was pretty nice. the black was better though. it was like...ALLLL the way in the back in a little box with other randoms type things so it could have just been scrap or leftovers or something.


----------



## MathiasLupen (Dec 14, 2009)

Reovaul said:


> Wore a tail + collar to an anime-con once, and some exceedingly large black women in the most stereotypical southern accent imaginable said as I passed her: " 'dat boy be wearin' a tail!" I shit you not.




Oh my God i can picture it HAHAHAHA. Thats hilarious. But seriously i dont, mainly cuz i dont own any and cuz i dont have the guts to, but id still like to own some, anyone know where i can get em?


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Dec 15, 2009)

MathiasLupen said:


> Oh my God i can picture it HAHAHAHA. Thats hilarious. But seriously i dont, mainly cuz i dont own any and cuz i dont have the guts to, but id still like to own some, anyone know where i can get em?



i got my collar at a dollar store. and my tail at medevil fair, and my ears i made. but there are some places online. ive been looking at this place, but havent ordered. things seem pretty cheap so *shrugs* might want to look into here http://www.furoutlet.com/engine.asp?Category=FUR-TAILS


----------



## 8-bit (Dec 15, 2009)

Nope, don't have that stuff. Too focused on wasting my money on Slayers episodes and such.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Dec 15, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Nope, don't have that stuff. Too focused on *_wasting my money_ on _**Slayers _episodes and such.



* fail, because the internet is your friend
** win, because that show is amazing


----------



## 8-bit (Dec 15, 2009)

ChickO'Dee said:


> * fail, because the internet is your friend
> ** win, because that show is amazing



*lolwut?

**Yeah it is! It's "_The Slayers_" to be 100% accurate. No Naga. :/

On Topic: If I did have some fur ears and a tail, I'd expect to get some Q's and assholish remarks.


----------



## Tucuxi (Dec 15, 2009)

I have a brown fleece hat with fox ears on it from AnimeHot. I wore it snowboarding. It went with my outfit and got great comments. There was even a girl with a squirrel hat. You get away with crazy outerwear on the ski slopes.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 15, 2009)

Ren and i went to the pet store to look at and play with the dogs and as we were leaving she saw a collar she really liked and like a goon i bought it for her and even let her get her own tag not thinking i let her engrave it her self with the words "Papa's little girl" well i bought it and didnt realize she put on in front of the clerk i got the biggest strange dirty look ever it was not funny but she did look so sweet i think she gave me diabetes <3


----------



## Miyuu (Dec 16, 2009)

Last year was my Junior year of high school. Me and two of my friends wore ears and tail pertaining to our fursona. We wore them every Friday, saying it was Furry Friday!  It was a lot of fun but we got mostly negative reactions. I got meowed at several times throughout the day and I was always asked if i went to an orgy after school. -.- That sorta made me a little made, the orgy thing. But whatever. It was fun. 

We haven't done it this year because one of those friends graduated and it would be weird without her.


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 16, 2009)

Miyuu said:


> Last year was my Junior year of high school. Me and two of my friends wore ears and tail pertaining to our fursona. We wore them every Friday, saying it was Furry Friday!  It was a lot of fun but we got mostly negative reactions. I got meowed at several times throughout the day and I was always asked if i went to an orgy after school. -.- That sorta made me a little made, the orgy thing. But whatever. It was fun.
> 
> We haven't done it this year because one of those friends graduated and it would be weird without her.



hey, wanna go to an orgy?


----------



## Miyuu (Dec 16, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> hey, wanna go to an orgy?



LMAO... no. -.-


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 16, 2009)

Miyuu said:


> LMAO... no. -.-



I mean... orangey. orange. you want some oranges?


----------



## Miyuu (Dec 16, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I mean... orangey. orange. you want some oranges?



No thanks. XD


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 16, 2009)

Miyuu said:


> No thanks. XD



they're fresh.
freshly squozen oranges.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 16, 2009)

Do you have any pineapple juice?


----------



## Miyuu (Dec 16, 2009)

I want a smoothie now...


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 16, 2009)

Miyuu said:


> I want a smoothie now...



i have some but sadly your to far away


----------



## Miyuu (Dec 16, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> i have some but sadly your to far away



Dammit


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 16, 2009)

i would send you one but it would spoil or spill before it got to you


----------



## Miyuu (Dec 16, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> i would send you one but it would spoil or spill before it got to you


I know... ><


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 16, 2009)

Miyuu said:


> I know... ><



D: I can give you a jamba juice coupon...


----------



## Hyenaworks (Dec 17, 2009)

Girls love tails, but not what they are attached to.


----------



## Gight (Dec 17, 2009)

What would a Bat Furry Wear?


----------



## Kivaari (Dec 17, 2009)

Most people like my earhat. I do have a few friends who seem to be making fun of me, but I haven't been paying attention when they are talking about it, so I have no idea what they are saying.

My neighbour (Who dresses up as Santa) thought I was an elf.


----------



## Gight (Dec 17, 2009)

Sponge Cat said:


> My neighbour (Who dresses up as Santa) thought I was an elf.



Ha.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Dec 17, 2009)

Gight said:


> What would a Bat Furry Wear?



A cowl and a cape?


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 17, 2009)

Hyenaworks said:


> A cowl and a cape?



they would wear fur. or nothing at all.
naked bat people.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Dec 17, 2009)

again...people wont stop pulling my tail >< the obscene comments are funny as hell, but the tail pulling/petting and running away like a dumb puss are too much >> im putting needles in my tail tonight << it'll SO be worth the suspension <<...k maybe i'll jsut use toothpicks ><'


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 17, 2009)

ChickO'Dee said:


> again...people wont stop pulling my tail >< the obscene comments are funny as hell, but the tail pulling/petting and running away like a dumb puss are too much >> im putting needles in my tail tonight << it'll SO be worth the suspension <<...k maybe i'll jsut use toothpicks ><'


Razor blade tail. :3 *nods* Knowing martial arts helps too. You can kick where you can't see rather quickly. Hopefully you hit something vital.


----------



## quayza (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow i just lost my conversation slot in 5 minutes!

oh well.


----------



## Blitz (Dec 17, 2009)

Last time I wore furry accessories,I was teased,beaten,and raped several times.


----------



## KaiFox (Dec 17, 2009)

lol some guy with 3 children was walking to a restaurant right next to the WEstin at FurFest, and he asked me and Nick "why is everyone wearing tails?"  And I told him it was a furry convention. He goes "what the hell is furry?" And I said "if you don't know what it is, then I can't explain it to you, sorry".  

And he just stared at me for a couple seconds, dumbfounded, and walked away. Nick and I were laughing so hard after that. XD


----------



## ~Andromeda~ (Dec 19, 2009)

The only reaction I ever got to my collar (which I wear almost 24/7, excluding showers) was one guy asking if I was a furry. Turned out he was one too.


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 19, 2009)

Just for the hell of it I'm going to wear my tail and ears today. Walgreens, Wal*Mart here I come! ph33r teh kitteh!


----------



## ChapperIce (Dec 19, 2009)

I wore a collar once but it has more of a sexual meaning to me than a furry one. Not furry-sexual meaning either. 


I think it looks ridiculous when you wear fur-parts in public, no offense, if it's not for a con or hallloween or something. seriously, it looks fucking retarded and makes me embarassed for the person doing it.


----------



## Jelly (Dec 19, 2009)

ChapperIce said:


> I wore a collar once but it has more of a sexual meaning to me than a furry one. Not furry-sexual meaning either.
> 
> 
> I think it looks ridiculous when you wear fur-parts in public, no offense, if it's not for a con or hallloween or something. seriously, it looks fucking retarded and makes me embarassed for the person doing it.



okay well my hat is pretty sweet so why dont you SHUT UP


----------



## Gight (Dec 19, 2009)

Senora Kitty said:


> Walgreens, Wal*Mart here I come! ph33r teh kitteh!



Tell us how it goes!


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 19, 2009)

Gight said:


> Tell us how it goes!


I sure will! I'll even bring my camera with me!


----------



## Gight (Dec 19, 2009)

Awesome.


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 19, 2009)

ChapperIce said:


> I wore a collar once but it has more of a sexual meaning to me than a furry one. Not furry-sexual meaning either.
> 
> 
> I think it looks ridiculous when you wear fur-parts in public, no offense, if it's not for a con or hallloween or something. seriously, it looks fucking retarded and makes me embarassed for the person doing it.


Well you're not the one doing it so don't be embarrassed. Just go on your mary little way and leave me the fuck alone. ^-^ No offense.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 19, 2009)

Today I wore my ORLY Owl hat (not me in pic', hurr) around town Christmas shopping.
It's more weeaboo/Gaia-fag than furry, but I had several positive comments directly, plus plenty of smiles and people pointing me out.

Mind you, it's Christmas, so you can get away with these things more than usual.


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 19, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Today I wore my ORLY Owl hat (not me in pic', hurr) around town Christmas shopping.
> It's more weeaboo/Gaia-fag than furry, but I had several positive comments directly, plus plenty of smiles and people pointing me out.
> 
> Mind you, it's Christmas, so you can get away with these things more than usual.


I LOVE that Gaia hat! I want to get an AFK myself.


----------



## Gight (Dec 19, 2009)

I *NEED* a tail.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 19, 2009)

Senora Kitty said:


> I LOVE that Gaia hat! I want to get an AFK myself.



Get one, then! It makes more sense in warmer weather than a scarf-hat, anyhoo.

:3


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 19, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Get one, then! It makes more sense in warmer weather than a scarf-hat, anyhoo.
> 
> :3



If you are going to get a hat, this is a better way to go: http://pawstar.com/

I've got my eye on getting this one next: http://pawstar.com/merch_product_detail.php?id=1376&category=hats&current_section=hat_canine

I already have this one though: http://pawstar.com/merch_product_detail.php?id=1140&category=hats&current_section=hat_feline
It's a very warm hat, keeps my head warm and dry, and my ears warm too. Lots of people comment on it too, rather positively.

Gaia-Online hats are really over the top, and unless you are under 18 it's gong to be hard pulling it off. It's not so much that way with Paw Star Hats...they are less over the top and thus better received by the public.


----------



## Jelly (Dec 19, 2009)

those are some fucking silly hats


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 19, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> I already have this one though: http://pawstar.com/merch_product_detail.php?id=1140&category=hats&current_section=hat_feline



D'aww, I bet you look adorable.



Trpdwarf said:


> Gaia-Online hats are really over the top, and* unless you are under 18* it's gong to be hard pulling it off.



*shuffles*


----------



## Jelly (Dec 19, 2009)

I saw some dudes wearing Gaiahats in college.
In both of the colleges I went to.
It isn't any weirder than Renaissance Fencing Club.
Or those guys that would carry a hookah around campus.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 19, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> D'aww, I bet you look adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> *shuffles*



The public seems to think so.

When it finally got cold, I pulled it out from retirement. Started wearing it. Got at least a positive comment a day. At some point it was hitting two to three per day.

And a lot of jealous looks.

Haha...if you can pull it off wear it. I just know that some of the hat styles are very very wild, with Gaia. I've seen them. It all depends upon your level of comfort. But if you don't have a lot of confidence to begin with Paw Star is the better way to go.


----------



## ChapperIce (Dec 19, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> okay well my hat is pretty sweet so why dont you SHUT UP



Baaaaaawww someone I don't know who hasn't even seen me in my hat, which on rare occasions ARE cute, thinks I look stupiiiidddd.




Senora Kitty said:


> Well you're not the one doing it so don't be embarrassed. Just go on your mary little way and leave me the fuck alone. ^-^ No offense.



*Merry, dahling, merry. Mary is a name C:

It's embarassing when it looks ridiculous and 90% of the time it does. Don't take it so personally.

Man now I remember why I hate being a furry.


----------



## Jelly (Dec 19, 2009)

ChapperIce said:


> Baaaaaawww someone I don't know who hasn't even seen me in my hat, which on rare occasions ARE cute, thinks I look stupiiiidddd.



yeah
im pretty shook up about the whole thing
say you're sorry

(I wasn't being serious you fucking dildo)


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 19, 2009)

I got a bunch of "cute" comments through out the day. I even confused an old man at the pharmacy. He was so sweet! He thought he was hallucinating when he saw my tail and ears. I assured him that he wasn't and we had a very nice conversation while I waited to get my H1N1 vaccination. Old people are so cool!


----------



## ChapperIce (Dec 19, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> yeah
> im pretty shook up about the whole thing
> say you're sorry
> 
> (I wasn't being serious you fucking dildo)



Dildo as an insult?  Is your name Eric Cartman?


----------



## Vintage (Dec 19, 2009)

no, it's jellyhurwit. whatever gave you that impression? you're being pretty presumptuous.


----------



## ChapperIce (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm not being presumptuous, I was making a joke because i am a huge south park nerd.


----------



## Vintage (Dec 19, 2009)

i was also making a joke


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 19, 2009)

Senora Kitty said:


> I got a bunch of "cute" comments through out the day. I even confused an old man at the pharmacy. He was so sweet! He thought he was hallucinating when he saw my tail and ears. I assured him that he wasn't and we had a very nice conversation while I waited to get my H1N1 vaccination. Old people are so cool!



aww thank you i feel so old for a 18 year old i think when my grandpa died his spirit to refuge in me im so like a grumpy old man in RL i mean holding doors open for people wanting to start a family of my own wanting the little hoodlums to get of my porch listing to bluegrass music thinking the old ways were better respecting other peoples beliefs ect i swear if i start getting a craving for prunes im going to go crazy even my clothing style is old i look like a irish taxi driver


----------



## Jelly (Dec 19, 2009)

ChapperIce said:


> Dildo as an insult?  Is your name Eric Cartman?



Well. It was more a term of endearment than an insult, man.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 19, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> man.


 
but she has teh boobehs or so it says.people on here annoy me a lot -_-


----------



## Jelly (Dec 19, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> but she has teh boobehs or so it says.people on here annoy me a lot -_-



yeah
she's a chick
whats your point


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 20, 2009)

I wore a fox tail (reservation) tail when I was out and about(more of a baiting PETA members kind of thing). It never ceases to amaze me how you get these people who walk up and ask "Did you know you have a tail?"

I got that one again today.  So I pretended I had no clue and sort of turning in circles pretending to try to look at my butt. The looks on the faces of people are awesome (usually) when you respond like that.

EDIT: Next time I ought to walk around the person and act all shocked that he/she doesn't have a tail.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 20, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> yeah
> she's a chick
> whats your point



you said man and im kinda just pulling your chain


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 20, 2009)

goddamnit!
stop being so self conscious.
ALL OF YOU.

JUST WEAR WHATEVER YOU WANT. sneak it to school or whatever.
dont let people push you around.


----------



## skyeblueangel (Dec 21, 2009)

mmm, i got a bit of mixed resoponse, ive worn collars before, i did most of my senior year, but i just got tired of everyone being rude about it, and than i failed a class, that there was no way to fail (we design if i remember) and all internet/computer classes are my excelling classes, so i stopped wearing it, than it got stolen out of my locker, i just decided not to wear one again. i wore a makeshift tail yesterday, got board and made one out of a tail, i got all sorts of weird looks, even had some people call me a fag, and somone even wanted to fight me, for whatever reason. but i would totaly wear a set of ears, their cute! and a nicer tail. but i have to by both first, and i dont have monies T__T, oh well, affter i get out of boot camp isle be good.


----------



## jake-thesnake (Dec 21, 2009)

Reovaul said:


> Wore a tail + collar to an anime-con once, and some exceedingly large black women in the most stereotypical southern accent imaginable said as I passed her: " 'dat boy be wearin' a tail!" I shit you not.



If I was drinking milk right now it would look like I jizzed all over my computer.
I'm ordering a Furry fox hat as I type, CAN'T F@$#ING WAIT TO GET IT!
I might get a tail, i don't really know about that.
Also a collar would be nice, but I don't know which one I would like. 
???


----------



## Morroke (Dec 21, 2009)

Used to wear my tail out in public, but it broke at the chain. Got so many reactions it's hard to point out any one case.

I scared lots of mothers and their young children though.


----------



## Jelly (Dec 21, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> goddamnit!
> stop being so self conscious.
> ALL OF YOU.
> 
> ...



I wore my earhat to the office today and got fired but at least im free to pretend im a cat
THANKS ZRCALO


----------



## xcliber (Dec 21, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> I wore my earhat to the office today and got fired but at least im free to pretend im a cat
> THANKS ZRCALO


 
I don't even want to think what my coworkers would say if I wore furry stuff to work. Most of my coworkers wear a suit and tie.


----------



## Jelly (Dec 21, 2009)

xcliber said:


> I don't even want to think what my coworkers would say if I wore furry stuff to work. Most of my coworkers wear a suit and tie.



I think my boss would probably be like "what"
and then go "yeah, take it off."

And then I'd take off my pants




and poop on his desk.


----------



## Yautjapet (Dec 21, 2009)

In my freshman year of high school I used to run around with a black sweater with a super long cat tail. Got a lot of rude remarks but it was a bit too fun NOT to have it. Then during my senior year I just full on ran around with a white fox tail. Still a bunch of rude remarks but had a better feedback from the art students. A few of them wanted a tail of their own. 

And I still occasionally go out in public with the fox tail. Usually don't hear much except the usual "whoa, dude she's got a tail" or "here kitty kitty kitty~" Which, is a bit insulting but funny in its own right.


----------



## WolfiyDire-wolf (Dec 21, 2009)

I wear my collar nearly all the time, and i get the odd person here and there give me a smile, or a pat on the back. ^^


----------



## Curious Gecko (Dec 21, 2009)

I have this awesome cat hat I wear every winter. I got it at an anime con a while back. Everyone seems to love it. I think that style of hat has become popular recently though- they sell similar stuff at Spencer's and Hot Topic now.

I use to wear this blue collar in high school too. It had a huge Christmas bell on it. I became rather notorious for it. My history teacher got a hoot out of it, he refused to start class unless he rang it. I never really got picked on for it. My family hated it though- both my hat and my collars. They always hid them or tried to throw them away. I eventually had stop wearing the Collar. awell.


----------



## skyeblueangel (Dec 24, 2009)

think when i get out of basic training im going to start wearing a collar, custom that is! lol, i hope i dont get in too much trouble, course, i wont wear it while on duty! would be funny tho!

edit: what the crap! that would not be funny! grrrr, stupid sleep deprived caffinated me!


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 24, 2009)

i used to wear my collar in highschool

worst reaction i got was someone put a Leash on me ._.
stopped wearing it after that >w>


----------



## torachi (Dec 24, 2009)

Just around friends. Sometimes they like to step on my tail.


----------



## marc andre (Dec 24, 2009)

i get the "why are you wearing that?" question when i wear my kigu.
the best responses - "iono? shits and/or giggles?" and "cos i can"

people seriously dont understand the simplest responses


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 24, 2009)

marc andre said:


> i get the "why are you wearing that?" question when i wear my kigu.
> the best responses - "iono? shits and/or giggles?" and "cos i can"
> 
> people seriously dont understand the simplest responses



People will be people curious little buggers U:


----------



## Gight (Dec 24, 2009)

I need a tail.


----------



## torachi (Dec 24, 2009)

Gight said:


> I need a tail.


 
Life is incomplete without one.


----------



## Jasterk (Dec 24, 2009)

torachi said:


> Life is incomplete without one.



indeed even i have one in my closet


----------



## xcliber (Dec 26, 2009)

Got my hoodie from PunchBrand today: http://www.punchbrand.com/hoodies/orange-fox-hoodie.html

It's a little too small for my tastes though. I ordered the 2XL because they don't make a 3XL.

But anyway, I put it on and asked my little brother (age 18') if it looked too small (with the hood down), and got a simple, "meh, it's a little short but it still looks like it fits ok. No one will notice that it's a little small." [paraphrasing btw]

Then he cocked his head a little, kinda squinted, and said, "what's that on the hood?", to which I responded by smiling and putting the hood up. :3
His reaction [not paraphrasing]: 0.0 "Wooooow... just wow..." followed by a facepalm.
Priceless! We both wished we had our cameras.


----------



## Geek (Dec 26, 2009)

I look cute ? neh ? :3


----------



## xcliber (Dec 26, 2009)

Geek said:


> I look cute ? neh ? :3



OMG yes! 

I want those mittens. :3


----------



## Mojotaian (Dec 26, 2009)

I wanted to see the mittens, not your face...

EDIT: 





xcliber said:


> HUG ME!


*Hugs*


----------



## Mojotaian (Dec 26, 2009)

Actually, I want to get a tail, like a dorothy the dinosaur one, and some ears, and dye them grey...


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 26, 2009)

Geek said:


> I look cute ? neh ? :3
> *snipped picture for length control*



Yeah, you do. 

And so do I: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3161696/
Ear hats when done right are full of uber cuteness.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 26, 2009)

I wear a tail everywhere. Some reactions:

OMG!? What's that under your ass! [old black lady on the bus]

Hey. watch out for your tail. wouldn't want to sit on it. [some random guy on the bus]

What is that!? "a tail" That's just wrong. [black guy at the hotel I stayed at]

Excuse me sir, your tail is showing. [guy at discount auto parts]

There's something different about you. Did you trim your tail? [same guy as above]

You aren't wearing your tail are you? [my uncle when we went to a really ritzy restaurant]

Too many more to list. I love the reactions people have.


----------



## Mojotaian (Dec 26, 2009)

Nice!
Ahh, I love people, they're so funny


----------



## pheonix (Dec 26, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> Nice!
> Ahh, I love people, they're so funny



Is this at me? People need to use the quote button. :V


----------



## Ash (Dec 27, 2009)

I either wear my Red Ash Ketchum hat or my orange fox ears beanie. and everyone comments on them... lol


----------



## Conker (Dec 28, 2009)

Ash said:


> I either wear my *Red Ash Ketchum hat* or my orange fox ears beanie. and everyone comments on them... lol


OH GOD THE NOSTALGIA


----------



## Dogbreath3721 (Jan 15, 2010)

I WANT A TAIL!!!!


----------



## Bir (Jan 15, 2010)

Haha, it's actually quite funny:
I wear my tail quite often, just because.. well, I have an unusually fluffy tail, and I love it. Anyway, I volunteered to face paint kids at walmart once and wore my tail...  I like to rollerblade in our park with my tail... and when I'm with friends, I wear my tail, especially if we're walking somewhere. Which, I live in a small town, I can walk to walmart in ten minutes, to school in 20, and to the frickin' hospital in 15. 

Anyway, I walked into our grocery store one day and was like "I have a face-painting set I didn't return, here you go" and he seriously said "What?" I explained that I face painted a few weekends before and the guy was like "God! I didn't recognize you without that big ol' tail!" xD


----------



## Rainwhisker (Jan 15, 2010)

All I ever had was a tag with Rainwhisker on it. No one really commented except my mom; she said "Why are you wearing that?" I told her it has some special meaning to me (the name really does) she didn't like me wearing it but she's grown tolerant over time. I don't want to wear it near my religious side of my family though, because they're the old-fashioned-esque people -- I respect them, but I'm doing my best to be in the best middle ground I can without breaking religious boundaries, and to be honest I don't think a tag will change that =p

Aside from that, some friends acknowledge that, and one friend noticed Rainwhisker also came from the Warriors series of books.

I would love a collar, I went to Camden Town in London to look at some of those and chokers, but all of them didn't have the style I like (didn't have too much time to browse either) not to mention mom would disapprove me buying most of the goth costumes. She was already confused about me buying sleeveless gloves, hahah. Some wristbands are nice, but maybe one day I'll have my own income so I can buy that stuff with my own money and not my dad's.

I am known for being the cute, child-like guy amongst friends, so I wouldn't mind if I got some hats with animal designs on it...the fluffy cute kind.


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Jan 15, 2010)

xcliber said:


> It all seems so much easier for girls to do than guys. When people see a girl with a tail or ears, they think it's cute. But when a guy does it, they think he must be gay, or that there is something seriously wrong with him.



true :/
makes me sad D:


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 15, 2010)

My reaction to furry accessories:
OMGWTF *dies*.

My reaction to furry accessories on cute girls:
OH YES *dies*

My reaction to furry accessories on guys:
Llama *DIE*

It's very simple.


----------



## FluffMouse (Jan 15, 2010)

Most guys look gross with ears or a tail.
Maybe some out there can pull it off.. but not many.
Don't get me wrong though.. there are some really ugly
chicks at conventions who can't pull it off either. >__>


----------



## Mojotaian (Jan 15, 2010)

Conker said:


> She said it really loudly to, so I had the whole class looking at me. It was hilarious but yes, awkward as hell.
> 
> It was the first sentence she had said to me that day to, was so unexpected
> 
> ...


 
I know it's old, but I know how you feel, I didn't wear an accessory per se, but took my plushie to school, I was in the typical "I've been expecting you" position, one leg crossed over the other... Goes like this

Teacher sweeps gaze over room, notices me, makes a second glance, stares at me while I stroke said plushie

Awkward silence ensues

Whole class looks, I still stroke my puppy

Me: What...? (Still stroking the plush)

Turns out the teacher thought it was real


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 15, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> *Most guys look gross with ears or a tail*.
> Maybe some out there can pull it off.. but not many.
> Don't get me wrong though.. *there are some really ugly*
> *chicks at conventions who can't pull it off either*. >__>



That's very true!
But one question, how can chicks be really ugly?
They can be sluts but I don't think they can be ugly.
Well as long as they are cute, shy and don't weigh more than me it's fine.



Mojotaian said:


> I know it's old, but I know how you feel, I didn't wear an accessory per se, but took my plushie to school, I was in the typical "I've been expecting you" position, one leg crossed over the other... Goes like this
> 
> Teacher sweeps gaze over room, notices me, makes a second glance, stares at me while I stroke said plushie
> 
> ...



Why take a plushie to school?
Was it really big or small enough that people stared then got back to their crack business?
Why stroking it when you can grope it?
Bash it with your head, (furry)tail , etc.

Your teacher is really dumb or blind.
Reminds me that once a teacher tried to shut off my speakers but failed by shutting down 3 other speakers that were nearby.


----------



## FluffMouse (Jan 15, 2010)

:< A dude bringing a plushie to school.
I'd avoid that type. Or at least be all wtf man.
If you smelled though.. I'd surly avoid you.


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 15, 2010)

me and a friend dressed as Tamama and Kerero from Sgt Frog with big beachball heads.

There was some tour group near where the con was and the leader said something allong the lines of " Now this isn't a normal occurance in Leicester, I assure you!" So we waved and they waved back, albeit a little confused.


As for things like ears and tails; have you seen some of the "emo" fashion? They have cat hoodies, cat beanie hats and little paw mittens.


----------



## FluffMouse (Jan 15, 2010)

ArrLeashen said:


> That's very true!
> But one question, how can chicks be really ugly?
> They can be sluts but I don't think they can be ugly.
> Well as long as they are cute, shy and don't weigh more than me it's fine.



Either you have no standards to speak of.. or you have no idea. D:
And slut doesn't equal ugly. Slut is perfectly fine. As long as you're
not an idiot about it and don't use protection, then there's no problem.

But the ugly I'm talking about is the overweight chicks with 5 o-clock shadows,
who smell like cat pee and have sweat stains all over their clothes that are
far too tight for their size. >< Maybe SOME might find them attractive .. but no.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 15, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> :< A dude bringing a plushie to school.
> I'd avoid that type. Or at least be all wtf man.
> If you smelled though.. I'd surly avoid you.



A dude that brings a plushie to school might be either cute or a pedophile with plushophila.
I won't be so very wtf, unless afurry porno freak would shot behind me and try to be naughty.



Amethyst said:


> *me and a friend dressed as Tamama and Kerero from Sgt Frog with big beachball heads.*
> 
> There was some tour group near where the con was and the leader said something allong the lines of " Now this isn't a normal occurance in Leicester, I assure you!" So we waved and they waved back, albeit a little confused.
> 
> ...


WTFBOOM.

I think I have seen the emo fashion, although I have no idea why they are leaning to furness. Or they just like moe very much. Or they are trying to relieve their pain and lonliness by being cute. I'd say an emo with cat hoodie and little paw mittens is cute.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 15, 2010)

I'd forgotten about this thread.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 15, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> Either you have no standards to speak of.. or you have no idea. D:
> And slut doesn't equal ugly. Slut is perfectly fine. As long as you're
> not an idiot about it and don't use protection, then there's no problem.
> 
> ...


Ahh.... you talked about them.
Now I must say they are really ugly and overweight, I hate em'.
You said chick, I don't see chicks as overweight with 5-oclock shadows.
I see chicks as cute and perky girls with big breasts and ass.

...
Ewww.


----------



## FluffMouse (Jan 15, 2010)

Chick = female.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 15, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> Chick = female.



And that's good it's like that.


----------



## xcliber (Jan 15, 2010)

Rainwhisker said:


> All I ever had was a tag with Rainwhisker on it. No one really commented except my mom; she said "Why are you wearing that?" I told her it has some special meaning to me (the name really does) she didn't like me wearing it but she's grown tolerant over time. I don't want to wear it near my religious side of my family though, because they're the old-fashioned-esque people -- I respect them, but I'm doing my best to be in the best middle ground I can without breaking religious boundaries, and to be honest I don't think a tag will change that =p


 
My mom learned about the furry thing shortly before finding out that I don't believe in Christianity. After looking up furries online by herself, she came to me and asked me if their was a furry God that we worshiped! 0.o

I should've told her that we worshiped Mufasa!


----------



## flash_fox (Jan 15, 2010)

xcliber said:


> My mom learned about the furry thing shortly before finding out that I don't believe in Christianity. After looking up furries online by herself, she came to me and asked me if their was a furry God that we worshiped! 0.o
> 
> I should've told her that we worshiped Mufasa!


 

Ok....wasn't planning on posting here but that was hilarious.


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 15, 2010)

I wore a tail last day of high school in junior year. What was weird it that it kept swishing by itself.  Most people didn't really care.


----------



## xcliber (Jan 15, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> I wore a tail last day of high school in junior year. What was weird it that it kept swishing by itself.  Most people didn't really care.


 
So few people show up on the last day of school. I wish I had done something like that when i was in highschool.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 15, 2010)

xcliber said:


> My mom learned about the furry thing shortly before finding out that I don't believe in Christianity. After looking up furries online by herself, she came to me and asked me if their was a furry God that we worshiped! 0.o
> 
> I should've told her that we worshiped Mufasa!



Hehe, I didn't know you didn't believe in christianity.
Furry god? Would that even be possible?
Musafa should be changed to Mustafa.
Mustafa sells kebob.


----------



## xcliber (Jan 15, 2010)

ArrLeashen said:


> Hehe, I didn't know you didn't believe in christianity.


I'm agnostic, but starting to push away now. Last night, she called me to tell me about the miracle that someone paid her $400 phone bill for her, and that it wasn't a coinsidence and had to be a miracle from God, and about how God works through other people and some crap.

It wasn't an effin miracle! You're old ex-boyfriend is on the phone plan and would've lost his phone service too if he didn't pay it for you! He's probably pissed at her now. But no, she claims it was an act of God. 

I wanted to post an R&R but then remembered how many of the same topic we already have.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 15, 2010)

xcliber said:


> I'm agnostic, but starting to push away now. Last night, she called me to tell me about the miracle that someone paid her $400 phone bill for her, and that it wasn't a coinsidence and had to be a miracle from God, and about how God works through other people and some crap.
> 
> It wasn't an effin miracle! You're old ex-boyfriend is on the phone plan and would've lost his phone service too if he didn't pay it for you! He's probably pissed at her now. But no, she claims it was an act of God.
> 
> I wanted to post an R&R but then remembered how many of the same topic we already have.



I have searched about "agnostic" and I must say that some of it is quite fitting my opinion, that's pretty neat.

She thinks it was god becuase she had no idea that her ex-boyfriend still exists.

Although, 400$ is quite a bit of money.


----------



## quayza (Jan 15, 2010)

I just meet a guy today who has been at my school that i never noticed. He wear a big ass grey wolf tail and is the only one in the school who wears it every day in public and i never saw him till now. I had to go up and talk to him once i saw it. People wonder if he is really weird or really brave for wearing that thing everyday. Im not complaining at all.


----------



## Sheba_Metaluna (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm wearin my horns right now and we are about to head to myrtle beach..and I plan to wear them there too..or my kitty eared hat..I have worn both to the mall...and no one says anything negative  ..


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 15, 2010)

quayza said:


> I just meet a guy today who has been at my school that i never noticed. He wear a big ass grey wolf tail and is the only one in the school who wears it every day in public and i never saw him till now. I had to go up and talk to him once i saw it. People wonder if he is really weird or really brave for wearing that thing everyday. Im not complaining at all.



Things like that happen too much in america.
Although, if I was to meet someone with a grey ass wolf tail I would go and shout "FURFAG" and wait to the response "TROLL"(Just like marco polo), and if it matches the response then it is a furry.
*Shouting "FURFAG" is just a test and I have nothing against furries.

Only at school and already being full blown, that would be my ideal friend.
Nobody needs to be brave to wear that every day.
If I had a tail like this I would put superflue on it and stick it to one of the girls' ass.
So, are you going to be his new best friend, because you two are furs?
I hope that furry doesn't have any friends because of the tail, that would make him an easy target, just like trapping a defenseless wolf in a trap.


----------



## quayza (Jan 15, 2010)

Sheba_Metaluna said:


> I'm wearin my horns right now and we are about to head to myrtle beach..and I plan to wear them there too..or my kitty eared hat..I have worn both to the mall...and no one says anything negative  ..



Thats cool. I think i might get me a collar or a tail. The one i want is a bling version full of diamonds


----------



## quayza (Jan 15, 2010)

ArrLeashen said:


> Things like that happen too much in america.
> Although, if I was to meet someone with a grey ass wolf tail I would go and shout "FURFAG" and wait to the response "TROLL"(Just like marco polo), and if it matches the response then it is a furry.
> *Shouting "FURFAG" is just a test and I have nothing against furries.
> 
> ...



I have seen him with others so i guess he does have friends.


----------



## Sheba_Metaluna (Jan 15, 2010)

quayza said:


> Thats cool. I think i might get me a collar or a tail. The one i want is a bling version full of diamonds



I have a black fox tail, 2 pairs of horns, a black latex dragon tail, and 2 pairs of kitty ears I love to wear them all


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 15, 2010)

Sheba_Metaluna said:


> I'm wearin my horns right now and we are about to head to myrtle beach..and I plan to wear them there too..or my kitty eared hat..I have worn both to the mall...and no one says anything negative  ..


You're horny.



Sheba_Metaluna said:


> I have a black fox tail, 2 pairs of horns, a black latex dragon tail, and 2 pairs of kitty ears I love to wear them all



That's cool, especially the dragon and fox tail, although having a taser as an accessory would be better.



quayza said:


> I have seen him with others so i guess he does have friends.


That's probably fine, if he has friends that understand him.
I guess you could approach him and say "Furry Fandom" and he will react either as:
1." So you do know it? Are you a furry?"
2."Uhh, what, fag?"
3. "FFFUUUUU-"
4. "Are you drunk?"
5. "wth do you want."



quayza said:


> Thats cool. I think i might get me a collar or a tail. The one i want is a bling version full of diamonds



I always thought collars were weird on people.
Although, it will rock hard on sexy girls.
Guys well.... can rock too, but I'll say it's still netural.


----------



## Sheba_Metaluna (Jan 15, 2010)

ArrLeashen said:


> You're horny.


hahaha ...um no
(yay..time to go to the beach )


----------



## xcliber (Jan 15, 2010)

ArrLeashen said:


> I have searched about "agnostic" and I must say that some of it is quite fitting my opinion, that's pretty neat.
> 
> She thinks it was god becuase she had no idea that her ex-boyfriend still exists.
> 
> Although, 400$ is quite a bit of money.


 
They are still good friends and he visits often, but she owes him a lot of money (several thousands of dollars over the years), so she was repaying him for it by giving him a cell phone on her phone plan and just paying for it for him (giving him free cell phone service).

She knows he did it. She called him and told him about the phone bill situation and pretty much told him that she wouldn't be paying the phone bill this month cause she didn't have the money. So if he wanted to keep his phone on he had no choice but to pull money out of his ass again and pay it for her.


----------



## quayza (Jan 15, 2010)

Sheba_Metaluna said:


> I have a black fox tail, 2 pairs of horns, a black latex dragon tail, and 2 pairs of kitty ears I love to wear them all


 
Thats even coole. I wonder how i would look if i had those or wearing a diamond collar. I like bling


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 15, 2010)

xcliber said:


> They are still good friends and he visits often, but she owes him a lot of money (several thousands of dollars over the years), so she was repaying him for it by giving him a cell phone on her phone plan and just paying for it for him (giving him free cell phone service).
> 
> She knows he did it. She called him and told him about the phone bill situation and pretty much told him that she wouldn't be paying the phone bill this month cause she didn't have the money. So if he wanted to keep his phone on he had no choice but to pull money out of his ass again and pay it for her.


 That's quite sad, because getting out of debts is quite hard.
If you fail in one step, you will be gathering debts and in the end sent to jail.
I wouldn't say that doing it by phone would be the best way, but it's quite easy.
Although, that takes pretty much time before the debt is removed.
Good thing they are good friends.


----------



## xcliber (Jan 15, 2010)

ArrLeashen said:


> That's quite sad, because getting out of debts is quite hard.
> If you fail in one step, you will be gathering debts and in the end sent to jail.
> I wouldn't say that doing it by phone would be the best way, but it's quite easy.
> Although, that takes pretty much time before the debt is removed.
> Good thing they are good friends.


 It's not legal debt. They were never serious or shared bank accounts or anything like that. She's just asked him for money one too many times. There's nothing he could sue her for; Nothing that she's legally obligated to pay. He is very nice about it too. He just gave her a laptop out of kindness not too long ago.

But whatever, I've probably said too much about it already. :neutral: (and I'm way off topic)


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 15, 2010)

xcliber said:


> It's not legal debt. They were never serious or shared bank accounts or anything like that. She's just asked him for money one too many times. There's nothing he could sue her for; Nothing that she's legally obligated to pay. He is very nice about it too. He just gave her a laptop out of kindness not too long ago.
> 
> But whatever, I've probably said too much about it already. :neutral: (and I'm way off topic)



Then if it;s not a legal debt it's fine.
As long it stays secret to goverment.
Good thing he had kindness, I wonder why they dumped each other.

Off topic you are, but I am the one who asked you to say things about it.
I wanted to know more, but feel free to share things with me, I am not going to make anything bad, but don't trust me.

Now for the topic, I have never seen furry accessories around here, neither heard about furries in newspaper or read about it in the internet news.

How can I detect furries anyway?Not like that is now my next dream, just asking, it's not that important to me.


----------



## Conker (Jan 15, 2010)

Sheba_Metaluna said:


> I'm wearin my horns right now and we are about to head to myrtle beach..and I plan to wear them there too..or my kitty eared hat..I have worn both to the mall...and no one says anything negative  ..


Probably because you're a female :V Those with boobs seem to be able to get away with odder fashion accessories. But wearing something odd in a public area won't always get you any negative reactions. Most people don't even notice and those that do probably don't care enough to show a reaction. 

But being a female helps you 


ArrLeashen said:


> I always thought collars were weird on people.
> Although, it will rock hard on sexy girls.
> Guys well.... can rock too, but I'll say it's still netural.


I wonder if girls feel the same about other girls in collars and guys in collars...

I'll admit, they look a bit silly on most guys but can look pretty sexy on girls. Really depends on matching colors and other shit though.


----------



## Defcat (Jan 15, 2010)

Russ said:


> I usually wear furry stuff (except collar) only in meets and with other furs. As for the reactions, we had one woman asking that my tail was cool and where we got it (she seemed disappointed when we told they were commissioned).
> 
> Had one or two people jokingly tugging at my tail.
> 
> ...



first of all, Yay! another Cheetah!

Second of all, I had a very similar experiance being on a train wearing a tail with a friend of mine. We had to stand as there were no seats left and these hipster kids kept staring and laughing at us. They asked us where we even got them and we just said the internet. I kinda wish I had said something like forever 21, H&M, or hot topic so that they would later go looking for them to no avail. When we got off the train one guy with his wife asked us why we were wearing tails and I just said, "why not?" and he said, "oh, is that all it is, alright." He just laughed which laughing is a fine reaction. I like giving people something to laugh about.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 15, 2010)

When I was living in Tampa (about a block from the ghetto) I went into a pizza place wearing my kitsune ears/tails I had at the time.

There was this short Mexican kid who came in with a friend and said "Yo, man -- I like your tails!"

I said "thank you!" and he looked at me...  "no man, I mean I really like them"

I thanked him again, thinking this was a bit odd and then he said "no man...  If you were a chick I'd fuck you!"

I don't think I said much after that, just kind of walked off.

That has to be the funniest reaction I've gotten.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 15, 2010)

Ricky said:


> When I was living in Tampa (about a block from the ghetto) I went into a pizza place wearing my kitsune ears/tails I had at the time.
> 
> There was this short Mexican kid who came in with a friend and said "Yo, man -- I like your tails!"
> 
> ...



I've seen something similar to that before. Only Zeke and I were getting ready to go to a furmeet if I remember right....and we had on our tails. We went to 7-11 and some guy made a remark about "Is that what they are doing these days to get some tail."


----------



## quayza (Jan 15, 2010)

Ricky said:


> When I was living in Tampa (about a block from the ghetto) I went into a pizza place wearing my kitsune ears/tails I had at the time.
> 
> There was this short Mexican kid who came in with a friend and said "Yo, man -- I like your tails!"
> 
> ...



Holy fuck! Really? I wish i could of seen that.


----------



## Lomberdia (Jan 15, 2010)

Novaluna said:


> I can't say I've gotten anything that wasn't stated above, but I always wondered why people ask furries why they wear (in my case) black leather collars, but no one asks goths why they wear black leather chokers. I mean really, what difference do studs make? Maybe people are just too afraid the goth kids will use it as a weapon, god forbid.
> 
> OH! I just remembered. My first collar was a hard-core dog collar, with pawprints and bones on it (I  was 12, and I regret it deeply now), and my teacher told the vice principal of the school. She called me down to her office and asked me why I wore it. I said something like &quot;I dunno, I just like the way it looks.&quot; And she smiled and said &quot;Well I think it's very cute, but someone else might get the wrong idea. You know, slavery is still a problem in other parts of the world.&quot; Yeah, but not in New Jersey, stupid bitch. God, I hated her. XD So what did I do? Bought a solid black collar instead. She didn't say a thing.


 
I loved your story, it gave me a good laugh. *sees goth kid* Why are you wearing that chocker? *goth kids pulls knife and shanks you* full of laughs. Epic lol


----------



## Defcat (Jan 15, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I've seen something similar to that before. Only Zeke and I were getting ready to go to a furmeet if I remember right....and we had on our tails. We went to 7-11 and some guy made a remark about "Is that what they are doing these days to get some tail."



Rofl! I guess that would be a logical thing to assume. To quite literally get some tail.


----------



## Lomberdia (Jan 15, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> yeah, with the poster above me, i'll gladly wear my tail, and i barley even consider it a &quot;furry&quot; accessory. *shrugs* it could just be from hanging out with so many anime/Medieval fair people for most of my life :/
> but people like YOU make ME mumble under my breath for making assumptions about people you dont even know, or the reasoning behind what they were. i mean, i cant stand &quot;gangsters&quot; but you dont see me &quot;mumbling under my breath just loud enough for them to hear&quot; just because i dont like them. wtf does it concern or harm you?


 
Very true...people should just enjoy the variety of color we give in their boring, bland, color-less existance. they cant be happy so they bring us down with them..or try to.


----------



## xcliber (Jan 15, 2010)

Was just chillin in my room, fixing someones computer, when my dad came in and said that they were going out for dinner and wanted to know if I wanted to come. Free food is free food so I said sure.

He tells me to put my shoes on and _throw on a different hoodie _(I was wearing the fox hoodie I got from Punchbrand). Nevermind that I'm also wearing sweatpants that he knows I don't wear when I'm going out somewhere. He was too concerned about the hoodie with 'ears' on it! I loled!


----------



## quayza (Jan 15, 2010)

xcliber said:


> Was just chillin in my room, fixing someones computer, when my dad came in and said that they were going out for dinner and wanted to know if I wanted to come. Free food is free food so I said sure.
> 
> He tells me to put my shoes on and _throw on a different hoodie _(I was wearing the fox hoodie I got from Punchbrand). Nevermind that I'm also wearing sweatpants that he knows I don't wear when I'm going out somewhere. He was too concerned about the hoodie with 'ears' on it! I loled!



lol. Deal with it father


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jan 15, 2010)

Even though I don't want to be raped by /b/ tards and small children calling me a furfag or asking me stupid shit, I still want to get a tail, so I could use it as gag item or Halloween Costume or something


----------



## Defcat (Jan 15, 2010)

RoqsWolf said:


> Even though I don't want to be raped by /b/ tards and small children calling me a furfag or asking me stupid shit, I still want to get a tail, so I could use it as gag item or Halloween Costume or something



I get what your saying. I only wear mine at meets, cons, Halloween or if I am somewhere where I am bound to not be recognized by anyone. It is fun to though to see people so confused by it when it isn't expected though.


----------



## Kaath (Jan 15, 2010)

I've always wanted to own a tail and wear it, but the question arises....
Where do you get them? 

(also, check out my epic post time)


----------



## quayza (Jan 15, 2010)

Kaath said:


> I've always wanted to own a tail and wear it, but the question arises....
> Where do you get them?
> 
> (also, check out my epic post time)



I knew someone who got one off ebay but i really dont recomend it.


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 15, 2010)

First rule of a reputation, never give ammo to the enemy.


----------



## Defcat (Jan 15, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> First rule of a reputation, never give ammo to the enemy.



your signature suggests that you think otherwise.


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 15, 2010)

Defcat said:


> your signature suggests that you think otherwise.


 
Please dont tell me you havent seen Donnie Darko.....


----------



## Defcat (Jan 16, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> Please dont tell me you havent seen Donnie Darko.....



If you insist.


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 16, 2010)

Defcat said:


> If you insist.


 
*facepalm*


----------



## Kiszka (Jan 16, 2010)

Ricky said:


> When I was living in Tampa (about a block from the ghetto) I went into a pizza place wearing my kitsune ears/tails I had at the time.
> 
> There was this short Mexican kid who came in with a friend and said "Yo, man -- I like your tails!"
> 
> ...


I'd be scared.


----------



## Bir (Jan 16, 2010)

Kaath said:


> I've always wanted to own a tail and wear it, but the question arises....
> Where do you get them?
> 
> (also, check out my epic post time)



You can buy them from many kinds of fairs... You could commission them from someone.. you can make one yourself... They're actually not hard to come by XD


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 16, 2010)

Kaath said:


> I've always wanted to own a tail and wear it, but the question arises....
> Where do you get them?
> 
> (also, check out my epic post time)



Most people answered it perfectly.
But they forgot the option about real tails.

First, you take an axe.
Second, you go to the country with the animal you are looking for.
Third, GET IT.
Fourth, tie it to a tree and chop the tree exactly where the tail is.
Fifth, clean the chopped part and bury the animal.
Sixth, boogey.

You see how violence can bring solutions?


----------

